# unknown type young pij adopted me



## pijjer (Sep 10, 2010)

hi all,
just joined up here and i have to say what a good informative site you guys have created.

last monday i was in the garden when a young pigeon came walking up the garden to me, i stood very still and the young pijj walked right upto my feet. scared that i would frighten him off i just stayed still and after a few mins he hopped onto my foot making little squeeking sounds so i bent down slowly and just picked him up. not knowing anything about pigeons in general i thought he must be some kind of racing pigeon who has got lost and thought that i was the owner and wanted feeding, so i took him into my shed and gave him some wild bird food which he wolfed down. when he had finished eating i let him go in the garden but he flew stright back onto my shoulder and has been with me ever since. i must admit i am kind of fond of him and he spends most of the time in the house with me. he has no rings or stamps on him at all but must be hand reared due to how tame and used to humans as he is. since then i have found info on the net about what to feed and how to look after him and he has more than made himself at home with me here and uses my shelf of model cars as his own perch.

is this normal what i have experienced here? i have never known anything like this to happen before!! if anyone could help me with identifying what kind of pijj this is i can post a pic for you to see. he is grey in colour and has two black stripes across the tip of his wings, no white ring on his neck like most of the town pigeons we get here.

thanks in advance 
martin.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, Welcome to Pigeon Talk, sounds like you have a new pet 
Pigeons are very intelligent and have an amazing way of seeking help when they need it. They've been known to "knock" on doors and walk right in.
I wouldn't let it loose. Obviously it was hand raised or someone's pet that got loose and can't make it on its own. It would be a sitting duck for predators.
A picture would help to identify him and maybe distinguish his age.......sounds young by your description.


----------



## pijjer (Sep 10, 2010)

hi msfreebird 
thanks for the quick reply!! 
heres the pic of the aptly named pijjer, i am really supprised at how quickly he/she has become used to me and is a very cheeky bird, not at all afraid of anything and just loves to be made a fuss of.









loves to roost on top of the tv


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Pijjer,

welcome to PT. That looks like it maybe a youngster, but as you say, if it is that tame I would assume it's been hand reared too.
Maybe someone got it to the stage of eating by itself and then released it assuming it would know what to do on it's own.

That's the only problem when hand rearing, it's hard to give the bird the same know how that the parents would as to where to find food in the wild, (or street if it's a town feral), so they see humans as friends. Lucky it found you then! 
I have a lovely young pigeon also that someone found in their garden recently that is quite tame so can't be freed.

So look like you have a new friend.

Are you Uk based then as you refer to the local pigeons as having white bands around their necks which sound like Wood Pigeons?

Let us know how things progress with your little friend.

Janet


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

What a cutie! It's called a "blue bar".
I was wondering also if you were in the UK when you mentioned white rings on the necks


----------



## pijjer (Sep 10, 2010)

thanks for the replies 
yes i am in the uk, im from stoke on trent in the midlands. so its a blue bar, exellent thanks so much for that  we do have a lot of wood pigeon around here which was what made me think it was some kind of racing pigeon as it looks different to the "normal" kind we have here. 
is there anyway of finding out what sex pijjer is? although i do refer to it as a she for some reason lol.
over the past few days this site has been an invaluble source for me so thanks again for the replies.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

What a beauty! Funny how pigeons instinctively know who will help them. Sounds like you two have the makings of a strong friendship. Prepare to be amazed! Pigeons are intelligent, intuitve, loving, curious, and they give back much more than their human puts into them. Have a blast!


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

this may be a ordinary rock pigeon


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pijjer said:


> hi all,
> just joined up here and i have to say what a good informative site you guys have created.
> 
> last monday i was in the garden when a young pigeon came walking up the garden to me, i stood very still and the young pijj walked right upto my feet. scared that i would frighten him off i just stayed still and after a few mins he hopped onto my foot making little squeeking sounds so i bent down slowly and just picked him up. not knowing anything about pigeons in general i thought he must be some kind of racing pigeon who has got lost and thought that i was the owner and wanted feeding, so i took him into my shed and gave him some wild bird food which he wolfed down. when he had finished eating i let him go in the garden but he flew stright back onto my shoulder and has been with me ever since. i must admit i am kind of fond of him and he spends most of the time in the house with me. he has no rings or stamps on him at all but must be hand reared due to how tame and used to humans as he is. since then i have found info on the net about what to feed and how to look after him and he has more than made himself at home with me here and uses my shelf of model cars as his own perch.
> ...



It looks like your average feral pigeon, what kind of pigeons have white rings on the neck?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Martin, nice pics, 
wow, he looks tiny on top of that huge tv in the 2nd photo.
I had a similar experience about 2 months ago (see here http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f40/hi-46172.html )
was totally new to me and never seen a pigeon so tame.
Like yours, he liked to perch on my Monitor as well.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Got quite attatched to him with his coming & goings, but the other day when he decided to go, unfortunately he hasnt been back since. 


spirit wings said:


> what kind of pigeons have white rings on the neck?


The woodpigeon, Not so much complete rings as just white markings.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

pijjer said:


> thanks for the replies
> yes i am in the uk, im from stoke on trent in the midlands. so its a blue bar, exellent thanks so much for that  we do have a lot of wood pigeon around here which was what made me think it was some kind of racing pigeon as it looks different to the "normal" kind we have here.
> is there anyway of finding out what sex pijjer is? *although i do refer to it as a she for some reason lol.*
> over the past few days this site has been an invaluble source for me so thanks again for the replies.


You and my wife both! Every time I bring home a baby that needs to be hand-fed, she insists that it must be a "girl".

Only sure way to tell is to have it DNA sexed by a Vet, or wait to see what position it is in during mating.


----------



## pijjer (Sep 10, 2010)

hi all,
thanks again for all the repies,
quazar your pijj looks lovely and i hope he comes back soon for you, yeah pretty much the same thing thats happened there, isnt it strange how they just turn up one day bold as brass. this one of mine ont leave my side at all and even sits on my hand when shes ready to go back to the shed where i keep her overnight with not so much as a flap as we are walking down the garden. your right there, it was the wood pigeon that i was refering to when i said about the white rings although up until now i have never paid much attention to wether they were rings or just markings. 
i have treated pijjer against mites and other little bugs and by the looks of things i have managed to rid her of all them horrid bugs and she seems very happy with her new home.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

quazar:The woodpigeon, Not so much complete rings as just white markings.



That is what I was thinking but the remark about the "town pigeons" threw me.. did not know woodies liked to hang out in town..


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> That is what I was thinking but the remark about the "town pigeons" threw me.. did not know woodies liked to hang out in town..


Really depends where "in town" folk are talking about. 
In the UK there are a lot of wood/park areas very close to town centres, so some woodies do tend to drift inwards although very rare to see them in the actual shopping areas. 
I live literally 5 minutes from the city centre and theres loads of woodiies can be seen from back window which looks onto a railway line & golf course. Occassionally see a few sitting on top of lamposts in our street from the front, but never seen any once you get to the end of the road.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

lovely little pigeon, almost looks identical to the one in this thread...if you were in a different country, id almost believe it was the same bird!
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/his-crop-is-hard-46931-3.html


----------

